# cpt 99402



## plaisance

I am questioning the use of the cpt code 99402.
could this code be used for talking with a patient about hormone replacement therapy after surgical menopause instead of a regular E&M?
this would be in a clinic visit with a doctor or physicians assistant.
thanks for your thoughts
vickyp


----------



## jek521

I suggest using a problem-focused E/M (99201-99215) with counseling time as the determining factor.  It sounds like the provider would be discussing prescription drug treatment for menopausal symptoms, which isn't the same as the preventive med counseling as indicated in the instructions for the section.  

Possible diagnoses could be the menopausal symptoms themselves or acquired absence of female organs.  

Jen


----------



## dmaec

in my experience, we've only used the codes 99401-99404 when there was "added"  face-to-face services, usually along with a well child preventive code.  I've never used it alone such as in the scenario you posted.  I think I'd go with a an E/M level and problem dxs supported by documentation.


----------

